

Sergey Brin and Larry Page: Inside the Google machine - byrneseyeview
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/sergey_brin_and_larry_page_on_google.html

======
BRadmin
something we hear all the time now:

"yes, i know all of you are thinking yet ANOTHER social network."

but that was sergey in february of 2004 (in reference to orkut). facebook
launched that very month.

